# DZ-09 Bluetooth Smart WristWatch



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I bought my grandson the DZ-09 Bluetooth Smart WristWatch and we are having such a hard time trying to figure it out. (Supposed to be similar to the GV18 Aplus smartwatch)
I wonder if anyone else has this watch? If so, maybe you can help us with the following:

#1- I inserted an 8GB (and 32GB and 64GB) micro card, but when I attach my watch to my computer, I can't see this micro card. Shouldn't it show?
#2- When I have the 32GB card installed, the watch takes longer to open when I turn it on. The white screen is there for about 15 seconds and then the time screen finally appears. Without the card installed, the white screen comes on and then in 1 second the time screen appears. Does the card cause this delay on this opening screen delay?
#3- How would I load music onto this watch (I thought micro card would allow me to do that). And how would we attach headphones (we don't see any headphone 'hole').
Someone mentioned to hear music, attach headphones.
Can anyone help this beginner begin to understand this DZ-09 watch? 

(This forum is the only place we appear to receive any answers to our many questions.)


----------

